# Feeling guilty



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

As some of you know Molly has pretty severe luxating patella and had quite a few problems at one point a few months after I got her which led to us visiting a veterinary physio and working hard to get her to use her legs well enough to not need surgery - the upshot of that is still has very dodgy knees but she bounds about like a puppy, never limps and is generally agile and fit.

At Christmas last year my much loved and trusted for many years vet retired  so this year we are working with a new vet who is generally leaving it up to me when I go and how I think Molly is doing. Probably as a consequence of her bad knees she gets a sore back sometimes and goes for acupuncture to help this. I thought she was about due but have been putting it off as there just never seems to be time this time of year  today several times Molly has sat in front of me asking to be picked up instead of just jumping onto my lap so looks like I have left it too long this time. 

Feeling very guilty that she is sore - but also missing my old vet still a lot 

For anyone interested in acupuncture - this is my lovely old vet - and proof that Mollys tail really does never stop wagging at 1.43 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRHUVONsfAE


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww bless Molly, hope she's feeling better soon. What ashame your vet retired, it's not the same carrying on treatment with someone new. I bet this cold weather does help either! Sending Molly healing virtual hugs Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't feel guilty, it's easy to let things get in the way.

Wishing Molly a speedy acu recovery!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks  she is not too bad, just one of the early signs she is getting sore when she is sometimes reluctant to jump and prefers to be lifted 

It is hard with a new vet as we just don't have the relationship I did with my old vet and I don't get the same level of feedback. 

Acupuncture sessions are only once a week on Saturdays so hopefully they will be able to fit her in next weekend.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I feel it for you because even though Bailey is doing great at the moment, I still think we will have problems when she is older. We always notice her limping more whenever we visit the beach, the suction of the sand seems to put her knee out.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

At one point in Molls physio I was told definitely not to allow her on sand or similar unstable surfaces so that would definitely have an effect. How old is Bailey now?

Mostly Molly does great with no problems at all - but it is always there as an issue and both my old vet and specialist rehab vet feel she is going to need surgery at some point - new vet has not ventured an opinion 

Molly is 5 now and I know this is just a slight sore glitch rather than a bigger problem so will hopefully have her sorted soon.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey is doing really well and most of the time there is no problem. We had major problems on holiday though with the sand. We were never told to keep her off it, and never gave it a thought till it was too late. 

At her 1 year assessment the vet said it was mild but could get worse as she gets older. 

My friend's dog got the surgery at a year old and he still has back and joking problems, so who knows the right way to go. 

Like you I am going to try everything before surgery.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely Molly wagging her tail.
Do they not flinch when the needles go in?? 
I've had it - but only ever in my ears, & I've had a couple that have made me flinch!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

They can occasionally flinch if the needles hit a sore point so I always keep a tight hold on the end with the teeth just in case - mostly though they don't worry them and although she does not like the vets she relaxes when she see's it is her needle vet 

The specialist vet I see with Molly is off the opinion surgery is never a certain option so while Molly is happy, pain free and as unbothered by her knees as she is we should continue and only go down the surgery route when one of those changes.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

2nd you might be the very last person on my list of people who have any reason to experience any guilt about their dogs. Fabulous training, fabulous walks and play with other dogs, and the ultimate super special top of the line medical care for Molly. You set such a good example to the rest of us every single day. I hope she can avoid the surgery altogether. But if she does need it with her own in house physiotherapist she'll be herself in no time.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Fairlie.

I am very bad at talking about my feelings and have never actually admitted on here what Molly means to me. In 2010 I lost my lovely Gnasher dog after a long battle with the spinal problems caused by his previous owners, a few months later I lost Lady too and my mum was then diagnosed with terminal cancer. In 2011 we decided to look for another dog and my dad died very suddenly. I then tried to find the right dog to give my mum some company while I was at working and a reason to keep fighting and my trainer request suggested Molly. Mum was in hospital when I met her but had seen her photos, helped me choose her new name and was looking forward to us getting her. She then died the day I was meant to pick Molly up, just over 2 months after my dad and 14 months after I had lost Gnasher. I picked Molly up the next day as she could not stay where she was. 

I was fairly sure I was not the right home for Molly as a full time worker with a dog with separation anxiety who freaked out if I stepped out of the door but with support from a couple of excellent friends I got through everything including selling my house to move back home and somewhere along the way admitted that Molly was mine however far from ideal it was.

So - she is a ratbag, but she is a very precious ratbag who gets the best of everything as literally was the one thing who kept me going and gave me a reason to get up.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Rat bag Molly - but also a furry saviour. I'm so glad that you had her to get you through those dark days. Don't you feel so sorry for people who have to cope with life without a dog by their side.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I honestly don't know how I would have coped without her (and the friends who just quietly made it possible for me to keep her) 

My friends all tell me Molly decided the first day she was with me for good - it just took me a while longer to accept it


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

2nd that story is so touching and I am so sorry for the loss of your parents. My father passed away unexpectedly two years ago and it still hurts. Maybe Angel fits better than Ratbag?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

2ndhandgal said:


> They can occasionally flinch if the needles hit a sore point so I always keep a tight hold on the end with the teeth just in case - mostly though they don't worry them and although she does not like the vets she relaxes when she see's it is her needle vet
> 
> The specialist vet I see with Molly is off the opinion surgery is never a certain option so while Molly is happy, pain free and as unbothered by her knees as she is we should continue and only go down the surgery route when one of those changes.


Well it seems fab for Molly.
My dad has just had to pay over £3000 for an operation on his westie..... & he had no insurance 
Thankfully Sam seems to have made a full recovery - but my Christmas stocking is skinny this year!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

fairlie said:


> 2nd that story is so touching and I am so sorry for the loss of your parents. My father passed away unexpectedly two years ago and it still hurts. Maybe Angel fits better than Ratbag?


Thanks Fairlie - sorry about your father - as you say it hurts.

Molly as an angel  probably not - but she was what I needed as my mum and friends all knew very well


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

3000 pounds? That is over 5000 $ here. What was wrong with the Westie Tracey?


----------

